

The Joy of Stats available in its entirety - Mongoose
http://flowingdata.com/2010/12/30/the-joy-of-stats-available-in-its-entirety/

======
rbxbx
this article via [[http://blog.revolutionanalytics.com/2010/12/the-complete-
joy...](http://blog.revolutionanalytics.com/2010/12/the-complete-joy-of-
stats.html)] via the original at [<http://www.gapminder.org/videos/the-joy-of-
stats/>]

"Please submit the original source. If a blog post reports on something they
found on another site, submit the latter."
[<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>]

------
antics
Awesome. Probabilistic descriptions of reality are highly useful for computer
scientists these days.

If you are in college and you have not taken a probability or statistics
course, I highly recommend you give it a shot. I use it all the time.

------
wmwong
I remember watching his TED talk
[[http://www.ted.com/talks/hans_rosling_shows_the_best_stats_y...](http://www.ted.com/talks/hans_rosling_shows_the_best_stats_you_ve_ever_seen.html)].
It was mind-blowing. I'm excited to see what else he has to show us.

------
JonnieCache
This is well worth watching. He's certainly quite a guy.

